# Emerald Urethane/Industrial Pro Urethane/Pro Classic



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

What is the BEST SW trim paint? I've used most of these at one time or another, but typically use Pro Classic semi gloss. 

These are all high dollar products. Which one is the best for interior trim??


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

WestKyPainter said:


> What is the BEST SW trim paint? I've used most of these at one time or another, but typically use Pro Classic semi gloss.
> 
> These are all high dollar products. Which one is the best for interior trim??



I'm not going to get into a discussion as to which product is best, but as a user of Sherwin Williams products, I adjust according to the situation.



I prefer the Emerald urethane trim enamel for its ease of application and hardness, but it is really smelly and lingers for days. If customers can't or won't handle that, I use the ProClassic semi gloss waterborne, just put it on thin. Both products work great in my opinion, but one smells much more than the other. I don't have any issues with either in terms of application, whether I'm using a chinex or polyester/nylon brush. And both spray well.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank you for your opinion. In using the Pro Classic, I've noticed it will sag on you and that forces you to babysit it. I don't thin my paint down when spraying, it's not worth it. 

I'd like to try the Industrial Pro a little more. It seems like a decent product from my limited experience. The Emerald doesn't cover too good, does it??


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have used quite a lot of the Pro-Classic, both oil based (back when they stocked it, and acrylic. Have had really good results when brushing and rolling (as well as spraying - but use an airless and Fflp tips)). Usually add a bit of XIM extender. 

I use Pro-Industrial primarily when spraying (both airless and HVLP) since it is pretty thin and dries fast. You _can_ brush and roll smaller surfaces with it, but you need to work pretty fast. I would personally not choose to brush/roll it on larger surfaces like doors.

Have not used Emerald.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The very best IMHO are ProIndustrial acrylic, hands down the smoothest enamel SW makes, and ProIndustrial Alkyd Urethane, very nice finish gets hard fast (that's what she said).


Oh and Emerald Urethane sucks giant nut sacks. Worst urethane alkyd on the market!! Dry time is forever and the finish is gritty, not smooth.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The very best IMHO are ProIndustrial acrylic, hands down the smoothest enamel SW makes, and ProIndustrial Alkyd Urethane, very nice finish gets hard fast (that's what she said).
> 
> 
> Oh and Emerald Urethane sucks giant nut sacks. Worst urethane alkyd on the market!! Dry time is forever and the finish is gritty, not smooth.



Last time I saw any proindustrial acrylic it was like water thin. Color was james hardie countrylane red. Did a drawdown for color matching and it was basically translucent like a tinted lacquer would be. That was a deep base, not sure if the white bases are different.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Last time I saw any proindustrial acrylic it was like water thin. Color was james hardie countrylane red. Did a drawdown for color matching and it was basically translucent like a tinted lacquer would be. That was a deep base, not sure if the white bases are different.



It used to be called PI 0voc acrylic, I think it changed into PI acrylic now. I have used numerous times on cabinets in deep base and white, then brushing out jambs. Its not thick like Superpaint or Promars, it is thin but doesn't sag, hide was fine for semi.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I'm not sure if I had a bad batch (likely, as another review complained of one when I had one that month) but I actually really enjoy Solo for lower dollar jobs as a trim paint. I find it's a bit better leveling and easier to put on than Proclassic, with very nice flow. Price should be in the low 40s or high 30s depending on your other SW pricing (well, inflation now, probably 40s.) I'd put the finish quality and hardness at pretty near BM Regal, for another comparison.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I think I'll stick with what I know and that's Pro Classic. I used the Pro Industrial today and it seems thin and coverage isn't good. I had to play with it for what seemed like a long time? 

Pro Classic is finicky, too, but I'm used to it. There was a paint 15 years ago that I used quite a bit from Porter paints. It was called Acrylic Eggshell Semigloss and it was a Tremendous trim paint. They must've quit producing it...go figure. Lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WestKyPainter said:


> I think I'll stick with what I know and that's Pro Classic. I used the Pro Industrial today and it seems thin and coverage isn't good. I had to play with it for what seemed like a long time?
> 
> Pro Classic is finicky, too, but I'm used to it. There was a paint 15 years ago that I used quite a bit from Porter paints. It was called Acrylic Eggshell Semigloss and it was a Tremendous trim paint. They must've quit producing it...go figure. Lol


Some of us old timers here have been known to wax nostalgic from time to time about BM’s Satin Impervo.


----------



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

WestKyPainter said:


> What is the BEST SW trim paint? I've used most of these at one time or another, but typically use Pro Classic semi gloss.
> 
> These are all high dollar products. Which one is the best for interior trim??



I have used both Pro Classic and Emerald Urethane, and I don't care much for either, because they sag really easily. 

I switched over to Benjamin Moore Advance (Alkyd) last year, and I love it. It is easy to work with, and dries hard like an oil. I highly recommend it for any trim/doors.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

paintguy80 said:


> I have used both Pro Classic and Emerald Urethane, and I don't care much for either, because they sag really easily.
> 
> I switched over to Benjamin Moore Advance (Alkyd) last year, and I love it. It is easy to work with, and dries hard like an oil. I highly recommend it for any trim/doors.



Sorry, I don't believe you. BM Advance is one of the absolute hardest products to work with and the dry time is 2-3x longer than the above terrible products. I must admit, it is absolutely beautiful when dry, but application is finicky as all hell. Your sanding better be on point, as every little scratch shows too.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya know, I've used ProClassic latex semi since it was introduced and very recklessly at that. Now that I use FFLP tips 212, 312 and even 414 once, it seems to have little bubbles that pop and leave dimples. Like it's off-gassing. I was told to thin it, which I NEVER do.

I tried thinning it and it worked great. I just don't understand why my go-to enamel suddenly became difficult. No kidding-I have painted cabinet doors and drawers in backyards and let dry with great results. Now even in my shop they are requiring sanding after first coat and thinning.
For that reason, I am beginning to use Emerald, which I also hated for above posted reasons. Slow to cure, smelly and expensive. But it sprays and brushes wonderfully.

I've never used IP paint. BTW-there are no other paint shops in my town other than Lowes so I can't try all the BM products.


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

I am use pro classic waterborne, emerald urethane, solo, BM advance in the last two years. i’ve use those products over maybe 35 or 40 full House Repaint’s. 
My go to is Bm advance semi gloss. Advanced sprays better than either pro classic or emerald urethane. BM advance sprays about as good as solo but the sprayed result is much better than solo and has a harder finish after three days.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

So what is the consensus? What product from Sherwin Williams should I be using? I live in rural Kentucky, but there is an Ace Hardware store nearby. They were supposed to start carrying Ben Moore but with this virus, I can't really go in there and familiarize myself with it.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Go for the emerald. It does spray very well, and dries very hard. Both emerald and advance are not very good in anything but a white tint base. They take far to long to cure in dark colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Go for the emerald. It does spray very well, and dries very hard. Both emerald and advance are not very good in anything but a white tint base. They take far to long to cure in dark colors.


...far too long? You mean FOREVER!

I am spraying metal window frames in a new school gym next week in ultra deep base Emerald urethane and figure a week for it to cure to the point of being able to mask.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

For spraying finish work you want a coating that dries fast, has a fast recoat time, dries hard, looks great. SW P I Acrylic $44.00. For slower redcoat time SW PI alkyd urethane. Or Dunn Edwards Aristoshield. Pro Classic is now too crappy, runny.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

RH said:


> Some of us old timers here have been known to wax nostalgic from time to time about BM’s Satin Impervo.


I've still been using it. I'm not sure how or why I can still get it, but I recently (January) did a trim job with it.

Must be new old stock or something.

I've got a goodly supply of it personally for my own house. I've got mostly stain-grade woodwork, but some areas are painted and that's what I used.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've never had any issues with Pro-Classic waterborne. It had a learning curve, but it's OK once you figure it out. Advance is a mixed bag. You've got a long re-coat time, but I'm not sure that it levels as well as one would think for so long a time.

All of these new-ish enamels are finicky, so I'd pick the one that you are most familiar with. I think they'd all do a good job, but picking up the idiosyncrasies of each one takes time.

If I was in a hurry, I'd be spraying Breakthrough. I've heard anecdotally that you can mix the satin and gloss and come out with a nice finish. I've never tried, but I've sprayed both the satin and the gloss in place of semigloss and haven't heard any complaints.


----------

